# Similar games to broken sword



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

i started playing broken sword about 2 years ago and i have completed all four of them. i was wondering if anyone knows of any games that are similar to this, i have play the Grim Fandango and farenhiet which i really enjoyed, i am struggling to find any games that are similir to these, someone in a game shop told me that these sort of games are no longer being developed, is this true?


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

bump..


----------



## Crimson_fire (Apr 10, 2008)

DataBase said:


> i started playing broken sword about 2 years ago and i have completed all four of them. i was wondering if anyone knows of any games that are similar to this, i have play the Grim Fandango and farenhiet which i really enjoyed, i am struggling to find any games that are similir to these, someone in a game shop told me that these sort of games are no longer being developed, is this true?


Well there's obviously the old Monkey Island games or even the classic Discworld ones too, although they're very old point and click like Broken Sword used to be but i don't think anything out there can beat BS at all!


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

True BS Especially BS1 in myopinion was the best point and click.
Iv rescently played

- Dreamfalls the longest journey (was a very good game)
- Agetha Christies - Murder on the Orient Express (havent finished it yet)

i will look for the discworld game havent heard of them before... 

Thanks,


----------



## Crimson_fire (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the best ever was BS2 tho.

I haven't played that Agatha Christi one tho, i have a different one called ....And Then There Were None (i think)
Played the first Longest Journey game which was 4 discs but it decided to mess up at the start with the woman sorta disappering slowly off the screen while i changed screens till i couldn't see her. Still not properly got into the sequel yet either.


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

I just loved the graphics in BS1 just gave the game a brillient look and feel even though it was very old looking. The controls were better than the rest of them too. 

I have all of Agetha Christies but am starting from the begining...

Erm you say there is a sequel to longest journey? blimey didnt know that might have to go back to the shops and have a look. Any ideas what the names of the sequels are?

Thanks,


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Broken sword 1 is a very beautiful game. I am currently playing through Broken Sword 2 at the moment, still have 3 and 4 to look forward to, though not sure how the transition to 3d will work after becoming used to the way the other 2 are portrayed. 

I hold the monkey island series highly as I have played through most of them at somepoint or another and continually go back to them. Monkey Island 1 and 2 are really old-school DOS applications and can be run using ScummVm, the graphics do not compare with broken sword however as they are pixel lated, well the first two are at least, Monkey island 3 has the same kind of hand drawn feel that Broken Sword 1 and 2 have. Altough you may not get some of the gags, as some are an ongoing thing within the series.

My advice would be to start looking at Monkey Island 3, before any of the others, as it is in similar style (visually) to broken sword one and two.


----------



## Crimson_fire (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, the graphics were great in it, i thought they were better in 2 than one cos it wasn't as old. Still hilarious though with George's comments an sarcasm!
Not too sure on the controls, it was just point an click lol, plus i played 1 originally on the PS1 an 2 on the PC.

No, sorry, the sequal is the one you're already playing, the sequal is Dreamfall The Longest Journey. The First game was just called The Longest Journey and it's 4 discs. The one you have is just 1 disc, here's a link to the review it got.
http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/160/160848p1.html

That got like 9.3 while Dreamfall only got 7.3 i think.
I have yet to play it as it originally messed up but i'm gonna soon once i finish BS1 again. Also, there's some other point an clicks, Day of the Tentacle, It wasn't my style but my mate loved it, an Sam & Max too i believe. But if you want a REAL good laugh, the best game to get is Neighbours From Hell, it's point an click based but it isn't a puzzle or anything, it's this cartoony style game on a side view looking in a house an you're a prankster on a TV show doing things to some fat bald guy, like glue on the binoculars or make something explode in the microwave when he goes to it. The first one is the best but it was so funny!

Yeah, the change from 2D to 3D was different for me too, i didn't think i'd get used to it an did prefer it being 2D cos it was a classic, shame they couldn't do a brief game like that still. It was harder to know what to do since you couldn't see everything on the screen an you literally moved him where you wanted him.
I have 3 on the PS2 but i have yet to play 4 cos it won't work on the PC, it's too slow on mine as it's old, an it did work on my mates' but he got a new one the week later an it had quad-core processor which i believe is a huge problem with BS4, characters are shaded in, no sound, an mine messes up on loading when i started. So i can't be bothered to play it. Downloaded the new drivers for the graphics card and patches from the THQ site with no help still, an apparently disabling 3 of the cpu's is able to help but it was still the same for me so i guess i can't play it, i tried everything an i looked forward to that too!

Never played Monkey Island but i'll have to give it a go sometime, i seen a 3D one of them too an it just looked like the same as BS3 lol


----------



## KablooieXL (Feb 6, 2007)

@database

Would you mind playing older games? Because mid to late 90's were the golden days for adventure games. Good examples : Monkey Island trilogy, Day of the Tentacle, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, Space Quest series, Kings Quest series, Gabriel Knight, The Dig, there are just too many to name... They are ALL great games and will ensure hours upon hours of fun gameplay. That is, if you don't mind the outdated graphics


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

All LucasArts classics might I add lol,

@Crimson_fire

There is currently work being done on a project called Broken Sword 2.5 which I think you would be interested in, its an unofficial sequel that has a lot of promise, check out the gallery for it and you will see what I mean


----------



## KablooieXL (Feb 6, 2007)

Space Quest, Gabriel Knight (starring Tim Curry ) & Kings Quest are Sierra tho


----------



## DataBase (Jan 15, 2004)

Im gona try getting hold of The Longest Journey, didnt know that was a seperate game to dreamfall- thanks for that...

Iv heard to monkey island and Sam and max but not played them my brother however has and recommendds them hightly to me so i shall get those too, they should be pretty cheap i would imagin.

@ KablooieXL thanks for those titles i havent heard of most of them so will have a look, i prefer older style games coz they just feel much better than the newer graphics games.. maybe im just getting old lol...


So broken sword 2.5 is a new game based on BS2? and its free? cool am looking forward to that.

I just bought "ART of murder" - FBI confidential havent played it yet but the reviews are kinda good.

oh and just to mention a game i played ages ago called "grim fandango" brilliant game give it a try..


----------



## Beef246 (Jan 12, 2004)

Grim fandango is another great LucasArts game lol.

Sadly they dont seem to make them like they use to  as noone seems interested in adventure games anymore


----------

